# PC and PS4 to surround speakers/home theatre



## GhoXen (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm looking for a setup that allows me to deliver 5.1 surround sound from both my PC and my PS4 Pro to one set of PC speakers or home theatre (getting new ones). Ideally, I'd like to be able to switch between them easily, or allow both audio sources to be active and I can just mute one of them (then again usually my PS4 is off). I'm thinking a maximum budget of $1500 is fine, including any accessories I may need to get the setup to work.

I'm currently using a PC monitor with numerous HDMI ports. PC video is done via DisplayPort. PS4 video is done via HDMI. I'm also using an Asus Xonar DX 7.1 sound card, which I believe has a S/PDIF output port for Toslink?

I have been out of loop for a long while, so not exactly sure how digital audio all works. I was thinking that whether either of the following hypothetical setups would work? If they do, would appreciate it if someone familiar with the products can provide some suggested products.

1) DAC/amp thingy with digital audio in from both PC and PS4 via Toslink. Analogue output to speaker set (i.e. separate 3.5mm cables for front L/R, back L/R and mic). From what I understand a lot of DAC only support analogue output in stereo, so I want to make sure that what I'm getting supports 5.1 from both systems.

2) Getting a home theatre setup that allows digital audio in from two sources. Connect both PS4 and PC using two Toslink cables. It's fine if both audio sources are active all the time. I'm not very familiar with home theatres, so I have had a hard time identifying what would actually work.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2017)

You just need a modern AVR. Onkyo would do nicely. Your not going to use Optical as its obsolete, also not going to use the ASUS sound card. Use HDMI from both. (video and audio)

Then you just need speakers

http://www.onkyousa.com/Products/model.php?m=TX-SR353&class=Receiver&source=prodClass


----------



## GhoXen (Jan 14, 2017)

Unfortunately I don't believe my PS4 Pro has a 2nd HDMI port, so its HDMI is already used for video, and my PC monitor doesn't have any audio out. Is there some splitter that can split this single HDMI cable so that HDMI video goes to monitor, while HDMI audio goes to the receiver?

On my PC, I use DisplayPort for video and has more spare HDMI ports than I know what to do with. I assume I should connect a HDMI from the GPU to the receiver. Will that conflict with my video source, i.e. forcing my video source to also be HDMI when HDMI is used for audio?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2017)

You run your HDMI to the AVR then to your monitor

So switch the DP to HDMI


----------



## AsRock (Jan 14, 2017)

You just plug the PS4 and PC in to the HDMI ports of the AVR then the output from the AVR to the TV.

On my PC, I use DisplayPort for video and has more spare HDMI ports than I know what to do with. I assume I should connect a HDMI from the GPU to the receiver. Will that conflict with my video source, i.e. forcing my video source to also be HDMI when HDMI is used for audio?

I would of thought you would just have to pick the HDMI port for the audio on the PC.


----------



## GhoXen (Jan 14, 2017)

If I connect the output from AVR (HDMI output I assume) to my PC monitor, where does the audio go? Do I have to then use the analogue audio outputs? For instance, on this receiver, would I connect my PC monitor to the "HDMI OUT" on the top left corner, and then my home theatre to the group of RCA ports under "SPEAKERS" to the right?






Anyway, been looking at a few receivers, kinda settled between these two, which I assume would both do the job fine (and yes, any audio equipment is super marked up in NZ):
http://www.avalon.co.nz/onkyo/696-onkyo-tx-sr343.html
http://www.harveynorman.co.nz/tv-an...components/yamaha5.1-channel-av-receiver.html

The 7.2 is slightly future-proof, but I highly doubt I'll ever get 7 speakers. Still, the price difference is small.

I'm thinking Logitech Z906 for speakers (http://www.computerstore.co.nz/logitech-z906-thx-5-1-speakers-500w-rms-power-wireless-remote), or is this a bit too low considering how much I'm shelling on the AVR already? Also, I notice that it comes with its own amp. So technically I can connect my PC to it via 3.5mm, and then my PS4 via optical. It obviously will be worse than more costly setup, but it also sounds like a lot less work and a lot less cost. Albeit it's well below my budget. Last time I bought speakers lasted me almost a decade, so it will be a long ride if I go for the cheap option.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2017)

Yep the AVR separates the audio to analog out on the right

wow, I guess the prices are high.


----------



## GhoXen (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah, we usually get a markup of anywhere between 30% to 100% on audio equipment depending on how rare it is. Since they are pretty huge for affordable shipping, importing usually doesn't work out either. We usually don't have the latest stuff either when it comes to audio gear (i.e. tried looking up a few Onkyo speaker sets without luck). No idea why, since other computer hardware are more or less fine.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 14, 2017)

Sound can be sent to the TV from the AVR although you will not be wanting to do that.

It be DP from PC to TV, while the PC be connected though HDMI to AVR which will be outputting your sound.  How ever i have never used DP so not sure if you can do it for sure.

Sadly i have no DP devices or i would try it for you.

Don't DP have audio too ?, so is their some split cable to allow to send sound to the AVR directly as it be crap passing it though the TV i would of thought.


----------



## GhoXen (Jan 14, 2017)

Huh, you are right. It turns out DP does carry audio. Didn't expect that. However, since I've been using analogue audio perfectly fine despite using DP, I guess it should be alright. My monitor cannot pass audio like a TV. Or rather, apparently all it has is a single 3.5mm audio out that's only ever intended for headphones.

Still, since I'm connecting both PC and monitor to the same monitor, it'd just be HDMI to PC monitor, and analogue audio to speakers. I assume the AVR will then have the ability for me to switch between audio and video sources together, like channels? Currently I use my monitor's own settings to switch between inputs (i.e. DP vs HDMI).

Now I'm deciding between getting the bits and pieces separately, or just buy one of those sets that come with speakers and an amp (like Logitech Z906). Some of the Onkyo sets looked really good, but they are mostly unavailable in NZ. Trying to buy them from overseas resulted in a checkout page gloriously outlining almost a grand of shipping costs.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 14, 2017)

Well if you could just use HDMI it be even more simpler as it would be just PC(HDMIout) to (input)AVR(output) to (input)TV\Monitor, two HDMI cables.

With the Yamaha you posted ( i believe, you can on the little later models ) you can change which output does what. So you can have some thing plugged in to HDMI 1 and have it output sound from HDMI2 or even other AV ports.


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm going to demystify the lack of ports on the PS4 for you.  3x USB3, full power i/o ports that work with nearly every device that could feasibly be connected other than a monitor using the one HDMI.  So your options are kludge together an overgrown appliance using adapters and at least 4x as many cords and power or get a multi-channel USB DAC.  Based on shipping dimensions alone this is going to be considerably cheaper.  All of this stuff comes from Asia but I'm not sure what you can feasibly get you hands on there.  Worst case you unplug a USB cord from one device and plug in the other. 

If you are capable of some DIY the options for building a suitable DAC might be the best bet for you.  Won't be anything you display but it will get the job done.

Edit:  The USB DAC would pair best with powered computer speakers like the Logitech.  For pure high end sound quality you would have passive speakers and amp/preamp at a premium cost.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 14, 2017)

You don't need those logitech speakers and sub if buying an AVR. You will have to buy some speakers instead. That Logitech system has it's own amp and does not need the AVR. Would kinda be redundant. If you get a stereo AVR then just pick up a couple of book shelf speakers.


----------

